# Geschlossene Wasserkühlung Suchberatung für den Intel I9-10850k (1200 sockel)



## WRC-User (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum,

Ich möchte in kommender zeit auf den I9-10850k umsteigen habe mittlerweile auch ein Set in Amazon etc. zusammengestellt aber mir fehlt ein passender CPU Wasserkühler. Ich finde immer nur welche für den 1150,1151 sockel weil bei dem I9 steht das es ein So.1200 ist

Mein "Wunschzettel" auf Amazon sieht so aus:
-Intel I9-10850k LGA1200 (CPU)
-MSI MPG Z490 Gaming plus ATX (Mainboard)
-Corsair RM850x (PSU)
-Corsair Vengeance LPX 32gb (RAM)

Ich habe momentan ein  bequiet dark base 900 pro Gehäuse also dürfte der Radiator gern etwas größer sein.


----------



## Anthropos (31. Oktober 2020)

WRC-User schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan ein bequiet dark base 900 pro Gehäuse also dürfte der Radiator gern etwas größer sein.


Da ich das Gehäuse auch habe (Rev. 2):
Ist der Laufwerkkäfig für die Montage der 5,25"-Laufwerke (DVD etc.) im Gehäuse montiert?
Falls ja, geht in Top und Front höchstens ein 360er-Radi.
Falls nein, ist sogar ein 420er-Radi möglich.

Edit:


WRC-User schrieb:


> Ich finde immer nur welche für den 1150,1151 sockel weil bei dem I9 steht das es ein So.1200 ist


AIO-WaKüs,  für Sockel 115x sind auch für Sockel 1200 kompatibel.


----------



## Slanzi (31. Oktober 2020)

Montage ist identisch zwischen den Sockeln.
Die Eisbaer Aurora z. B. hat auch nur Anleitung für 115x, ließ sich bei 1200 aber genauso nutzen.


----------

